# I am so angry!! Need to vent.



## kerasaki (Oct 27, 2010)

Early September I made the huge mistake of buying from a LJ sale thread (mac_cosmetics community), from the user *kayseecue* . I had checked the feedback @MUA (platine) and there was plenty of positive feedback. I sent payment as a gift payment, because she asked for it from international buyers. Two weeks passed and I had no contact at all. I wrote to her to ask whether she had sent the package, and she told me there was a mistake at the post office and she got some international packages back. She would send them again in two days and would let me know. It's been a month since then and I didn't get a single mail, and of course, no package appeared. I wrote to her again, twice, and she obviously ignored me.

I wrote to her again today to demand at least a reply... I would still be very understanding, because hey, things happen, but something happened that has made me so angry, I can't possibly find excuses for her anymore!!! I noticed in the sale thread, that two people were complaining about not receiving anything, too, but since the last comment was from early October, I tried leaving a reply and see whether they had any news on her. But no, the comment was screened. I search for her feedback in MUA and discovered that the latest two feedback entries were negative because people didn't receive anything. But the best thing of all is that in a few minutes after me sending her a mail, and trying to reply to someone else in her thread, her whole MUA account is gone, and the sale thread has absolutely no comments anymore!!!!! She's neither sick, nor dead, she's just a great big thief and a cheater!!!!! ARGH!

Has this ever happened to you before? How did you deal with it... other than being angry?


----------



## internetchick (Oct 27, 2010)

I am so sorry that happened to you. I wish I had some advice. There are very few people online I would trust to do transactions with because of just this sort of thing.


----------



## kerasaki (Oct 27, 2010)

It's the first time this has happened to me! I've bought things from users here before, and a couple of times from Spectra and I had a lovely experience and they also left me positive feedback. I'm going to be very distrustful from now on, and I hate it!! I wish people didn't behave like that and ruin it for the rest of us. 

I'll just accept the fact I lost 37$ (Thank God it wasn't a lot of money!) I'll pretend I lost it on the street to calm myself down. LOL.


----------



## mmagirl (Oct 27, 2010)

*Totally SUCKS!...



*


----------



## perlanga (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, but yeah I would totally stay away from any international shipping. It just sounds like a total mess!


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear your loss. This is why I never really swap nor buy online. I would rather not deal with this mess...


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2010)

How did you pay?  Do you have a recourse through your payment?  I know you can dispute a paypal payment.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 27, 2010)

No, she can't. She did it as a gift, and has no recourse now.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2010)

ouch!


----------



## kerasaki (Oct 28, 2010)

Lesson learned: NEVER send a gift payment again.


----------

